# Boot dryer talk



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Serious question, how do the insides of your boots get wet? Is this from sweat or like snow and stuff? I have never had the inside of my boots get wet.....yet.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My feet and legs sweat. The inside of the liners have always been real wet/damp after a day of riding even under the insole. :dunno:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Serious question, how do the insides of your boots get wet? Is this from sweat or like snow and stuff? I have never had the inside of my boots get wet.....yet.


Seriously??? You could wring mine out after a couple hours. It's just sweat and maybe a little snow spray, but my feet have yet to be cold from it. But I dry mine with boot driers . If I didn't they'd still be damp & clammy in the morning.

...Then my feet would be cold. And I _HATE_ cold feet! :huh:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just steal Desiccant bags out of the control panels from work. They work awesome and don't stink up the room! :thumbsup:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Seriously??? You could wring mine out after a couple hours. It's just sweat and maybe a little snow spray, but my feet have yet to be cold from it. But I dry mine with boot driers . If I didn't they'd still be damp & clammy in the morning.
> 
> ...Then my feet would be cold. And I _HATE_ cold feet! :huh:


lol.... Yeah I am not much of a sweater at all, was just wondering if people were having issues with wet snow or something else. I never dry my boots, just take them off when I get home and leave them in the house. Good to go in the morning, but I am clearly the odd one here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> lol.... Yeah I am not much of a sweater at all, was just wondering if people were having issues with wet snow or something else. I never dry my boots, just take them off when I get home and leave them in the house. Good to go in the morning, but I am clearly the odd one here.


Uuuuh, you might find if you ever have need to pull the liners out, they might stink to high heaven. Girl I rode with asked me why I pulled my liners out. When I told her she pulled hers n they staaaaank sumpn awful. Jus sayin'!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Seriously??? You could wring mine out after a couple hours. It's just sweat and maybe a little snow spray, but my feet have yet to be cold from it. But I dry mine with boot driers . If I didn't they'd still be damp & clammy in the morning.
> 
> ...Then my feet would be cold. And I _HATE_ cold feet! :huh:


What dryer do you use? Does it blow cold air? Is it compact?



MarshallV82 said:


> I just steal Desiccant bags out of the control panels from work. They work awesome and don't stink up the room! :thumbsup:


Yea I've seen online similar absorbent sock type things that you put in the boot. But I haven't been able to find any at my local shops. What about a Military supply store?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My boys each got one of these for Christmas last year. Works awesome, only $20 dries our boots and gloves. It has an option to use heat or no heat. Our boots don't get to damp but depending on the temp and which socks we have on, sweat can be a factor.

Drying gloves this works awesome !!! It has an adapter for helmet, knit caps, beanies, etc. this can also come in handy.

When we take our long weekend riding we bring this with us too and dry our gloves and boots in the hotel room


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

slyder said:


> My boys each got one of these for Christmas last year. Works awesome, only $20 dries our boots and gloves. Our boots don't get to damp but depending on the temp and which socks we have on, sweat can be a factor.
> 
> Drying gloves this works awesome !!! It has an adapter for helmet, knit caps, beanies, etc. this can also come in handy.
> 
> When we take our long weekend riding we bring this with us too and dry our gloves and boots in the hotel room


That sounds awesome. Does it disassembled? I'll be flying so it need to fit in a suit case and not break when they treat my bag like shit. Lol


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd imagine you'd have to buy them online, Amazon, Northern, Grainger etc. 

Probably expensive though, I just use them since I have to take them out of electrical cabinets everyday at work.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

In the most ideal world you would want to blow dry air that is below 40F to prevent bacteria growth. With warm air you're promoting bacteria growth until the boot is completely dry.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

regular cool basement air....not that portable though


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> regular cool basement air....not that portable though


LOL! I saved that picture a long time ago for when I move west to real mountains. :thumbsup:

It's freaking awesome and ironically simple.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

We just use the heating vents, turn boot upside down. Place on vent, done. We also discovered both our cars have foot vents for the rear passenger seats (I dunno, we never sit there!) So now we put the boots there and they are dry and warm when we get to and from the hill.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I also use the foot vent to and from the hill. I have found if I warm my boots up prior to heading out my feet stay warmer longer. I don't sweat that much but my boots are usually damp between the liners and the boot itself even if I do not feel the wet. Condensation formed from hot feet on cold sole perhaps? When I get home usually dry on heated concrete floor but they get hard/brittle when I do this but never noticed like shrinkage so I dunno. Never used to dry the boots bc I did not realise they were even wet but went to install J-bars on a liner and they were wet and eek mildew stained and I had not rode in days... On another note I have also tried external like waterproof spray... doesn't work just turned the boots yellow...


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

If you go the sock route, look at dive shops to source, lots of divers use them to dry out the boots in their "not so dry" dry suits.
They're marketed as "dampire" here in the UK


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

it doesn't come apart any more then you see in the pic. 

Not sure how long you will be in the states but maybe order online and have it shipped directly to your hotel. Then just leave it at the end of your vacation. Just a cost of your trip.

You could use 2 small computer fans and just plug them in and place at the opening of the boot. They are very small, cheap and blow a ton of air. These would fit in your suitcase.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ....You could use 2 small computer fans and just plug them in and place at the opening of the boot. They are very small, cheap and blow a ton of air. These would fit in your suitcase.


That's an interesting idea. Did you have to wire the plug yourself, or do they come with?


M2M, I used the Hot Ratz driers,.. They were small, have a car plug adaptor, fit neatly into the boot/liner or gloves, blow warm, not hot air, *but*. You can't find them anymore. They were very cheaply made. (probably why you can't find them now.) I've had to open mine up twice to splice & re-wire them just to keep them running. I go thru all the trouble, cuz, 1. I've already paid for them and, 2. when I can keep them running, they work great. But as you can see, LOTs of other options.

Wrathfull,... that DIY drier rack of yours is just freakin' awesome. Wish I could take something like that with me on my trips up north. You should see my hotel room with everything hanging, propped, or sitting on/around the room heater! Looks like my duffle & gear bag exploded! :yahoo:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

This is what I have works great for trips I just put in my board bag.

Seirus Innovations Quickdry Boot & Glove Dryer - Free Shipping - christysports.com


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Chomps I've seen both. The one I had I just wired myself. Just twisted the wires and added electrical tape. If I can find it in my work shop I"ll take a pic/video

They do sell them with an AC plug


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> lol.... Yeah I am not much of a sweater at all, was just wondering if people were having issues with wet snow or something else. I never dry my boots, just take them off when I get home and leave them in the house. Good to go in the morning, but I am clearly the odd one here.


After reading all these I'm feeling like I may be odd too. My boots have always been completely dry and smell free. :dunno: Maybe the right sock/boot combo?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Chomps I've seen both. The one I had I just wired myself. Just twisted the wires and added electrical tape. If I can find it in my work shop I"ll take a pic/video
> 
> They do sell them with an AC plug


I'll have to look into that. I have a pair of radiant heat driers that I'm not crazy about, but if I add a inexpensive fan to the boot opening to circulate the air? Might make them worth keeping. I could mount them on something to pull my mitts over & blow air in to dry them as well.




mikeg said:


> After reading all these I'm feeling like I may be odd too. My boots have always been completely dry and smell free. :dunno: Maybe the right sock/boot combo?


Have you ever actually pulled the liner out of the boot? If the answer is no,.. You might be surprised how much it smells when you do. :blink: :dunno:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got the shitty orange ones that get super hot and probably ruin my boots. But seeing this thread reminded me of a diy boot/glove dryer that basically looked like wraths pvc rack but used a hair dryer to blow hot air through the pvc tubes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

At "home", I don't take out the inner layer; boots are stored on a shelf under the ceiling close to the stove in the alpine cabin. Completely dry in the morning


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mikeg said:


> After reading all these I'm feeling like I may be odd too. My boots have always been completely dry and smell free. :dunno: Maybe the right sock/boot combo?


Its because you are in Colorado, where we have no moisture. As long as your boots can breathe overnight, you just don't need a dryer like people in most of the rest of the snowboarding world. The midwest is humid, the coasts are humid. When my gear gets wet and I'm gonna ride the next day I will hang it in the basement and run an oscillating fan overnight - its cold down there too - always works. I usually put my wet boots and gloves where they will get hit by moving air.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I just put the liners over the heater in the hotel, or if I'm in a pinch, the floor vent in the car. One other cheap option is to use newspaper to absorb the moisture.

With my current pair of boots, there's a lot of moisture trapped between the footbeds and the liner, so I take out the footbeds and dry them out. My liners get really damp.


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

I use the Seirus Boot Toaster. Seirus Innovation - Ski and Snowboard Essentials, including gloves, hats, clavas, liners, quicks, face masks, and more!
They travel well and dry your boots over night with low heat, so you don't have to worry about overcooking your liners/footbeds.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

It's not that portable, but I remember seeing a pretty good DIY solution. It's a wood box with a couple computer fans with PVC pipes sticking up - as many as you need. You drill a couple of holes in the PVC for air flow. The heat source is a 60 watt bulb (halogen preferred). It's essentially a combination of some of the homemade solutions offered so far.

Come to think of it, something like this attached to the piping Wrathfuldeity put together would be an ideal stationary solution.


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

I use this little gadget - it's portable, it has a heater, ventilator and UV LED inside - completely dries my boots and kills all the odor and bacteria:

Refresher - Care Systems - Therm-ic


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MarshallV82 said:


> I just steal Desiccant bags out of the control panels from work. They work awesome and don't stink up the room! :thumbsup:


I bought a pair of Salomon F22 boots a long time ago, and they came with a couple boot drying bags. They're just black woven poly bags in a long cylindrical shape with a loop handle on one end, and contain larger desiccant balls (I'm assuming ceramic). Things work like a charm. Per instructions, after your each use, you just throw them directly in the microwave for a few min. to dry them out for the next use. Can't seem to find a pic of them anywhere online though.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

You mean something like this?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Deviant said:


> You mean something like this?


I want those!!! Where did you find them?????????????


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

They're essentially just what Triple8 posted, just a larger version of it. I cant find a working link to those but you could probably do a DIY with a bunch of silica packets from ebay.

Personally I just use a "Hy'n Dry boot dryer" I got from Harbor Freight for like 40 bucks and it works great. No sound as it's done with thermal convection. Even spring-wet boots are dry the next morning if I put them on it after I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Deviant said:


> You mean something like this?


Bingo! Nice work.


----------

